# dr strange labs?



## cerberus16sk (Feb 16, 2020)

have any of you used anything from this lab? just wondering if its safe.


----------



## TripleOvertime (Feb 16, 2020)

cerberus16sk said:


> have any of you used anything from this lab? just wondering if its safe.


Take a look at the sponsor section here.  No reason to go anywhere else.


----------



## Montego (Feb 16, 2020)

Nope. Never heard of em.


----------



## cerberus16sk (Feb 16, 2020)

i already got it from a friend in real life. of course I would go to a sponsor here like I have in the past. my living situation doesnt make things as easy as they once were. have you heard of em?


----------



## ihatetherain718 (Apr 10, 2021)

i just got stuff from them also. was it any good for you??


----------



## TheTruth1818 (Oct 26, 2021)

Hey, I’ve used stuff from them and it worked pretty well but I got it through a friend. I’m trying to find the site to go to to order direct. Do you have the site?


----------

